# Dash Controls Touch-Up Paint?



## johnnyelectron (Jun 11, 2010)

2010 Sentra; scratched 'silver/gold' metallic colored paint above A/C controls and now black plastic shows. Any suggestions on paint color/type to try to touch-up these nasty marks without replacing the entire A/C assembly? Paint marker, silver was too white/bright and not gold enough.
Thanks!
Johnny


----------

